# 22.5 diesal wheels $3500 with adapters



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

these fit a dodge 3500 dually.They are durabrite coated no polishing required.Front tires are like new rear are 50% Pm me if interested thanks Rob


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Sep 8 2009, 06:01 AM~15012502
> *these fit a dodge 3500 dually.They are durabrite coated no polishing required.Front tires are like new rear are 50% Pm me if interested thanks Rob
> 
> 
> ...


What are them adapters rated for can you load a 3 car on the truck and still tow it fully loaded???


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 9 2009, 12:35 AM~15023254
> *What are them adapters rated for can you load a 3 car on the truck and still tow it fully loaded???
> *


Yeah i hauled my three car with the hoppers on it... not sure what there rated for but they are beefy. Baught them from frank at reds of miami. They are real nice.


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

just curious these wheels are 22.5 and I think the big ones are 24.5 I could be wrong but where do they guys with the dually's get the low pro tires??


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Low pros r 22 or24 the .5 is semi tires
But these r the smallest one they make


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Low pros r 22 or24 the .5 is semi tires
But these r the smallest one they make


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Sep 10 2009, 06:12 PM~15042781
> *Low pros r 22 or24 the .5 is semi tires
> But these r the smallest one they make
> *


Oh so you can buy a regular 22" tire for those a low pro one and it will fit?? do you have pics of the adapters?? I've aways wondered how these worked


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 11 2009, 05:31 AM~15048034
> *Oh so you can buy a regular 22" tire for those a low pro one and it will fit?? do you have pics of the adapters?? I've aways wondered how these worked
> *


they would have to be cut from a 22.5 down to a 22,machine work runs 100-150 per wheel


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Sep 12 2009, 01:01 AM~15058263
> *they would have to be cut from a 22.5 down to a 22,machine work runs 100-150 per wheel
> *


Thanks for the support you got to the answer before me thanks.Hows the 520 doing?


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

they will look nice on your dodge hit me up.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Sep 14 2009, 07:47 AM~15074035
> *Thanks for the support you got to the answer before me thanks.Hows the 520 doing?
> *


pretty much wrapped up,a couple little things left before its ready for interior work,ive been looking for some cheap alcoas for the dually but little luck,is the gbody ready for the streets? :cheesy:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Sep 16 2009, 02:36 AM~15095805
> *pretty much wrapped up,a couple little things left before its ready for interior work,ive been looking for some cheap alcoas for the dually but little luck,is the gbody ready for the streets? :cheesy:
> *


Getting close got the top fabed now need more money to complete the drivetrain.Its ballin on a budget,.....slow grind.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE BRO...........I'LL BE SENDING YOU YOUR OREOS... THIS WEEK


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

Damn homie why couldn't they be 22's I just bought an old square body and I am looking for some semi's!!! G/L on the sale homie!


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

thanks fellas lookin to move these.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

sweet wheels


----------



## roboblazer (May 1, 2006)

need these in my garage.


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

bump tothe top


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Sep 25 2009, 11:17 AM~15185167
> *bump tothe top
> *


Still same price???? and is there 6 alumn wheels or are the inner rear stockers???


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 1 2009, 03:15 AM~15237048
> *Still same price???? and is there 6 alumn wheels or are the inner rear stockers???
> *


Inners R steel. Price is firm, these will fit a chevy also....but not a ford


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Where are you located?


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Oct 3 2009, 05:35 AM~15256164
> *Where are you located?
> *


sorry it took so long i am in indy.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Makes me wish I had a dualie :biggrin: 

GL with the sale... And I'd like a 25 cent credit for the bump...


----------

